# Price of Goose - What Happened???



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2008)

Our traditional Xmas dinner for as long as I can remember has always been a roast goose (accompanied by Port Wine gravy, butter-braised brussels sprouts (try saying that 3 times fast), Czech bread dumplings, & sauerkraut.

For what has to be at least the last 10+ years I've been paying around $2.99/pound for the birds, which run anywhere from 10 to 13 pounds average. I've bought them at this price from different local grocers, although for the past several years, WalMart, believe it or not, has had the best size/best price, & free-range to boot.

This year I am suddenly shell-shocked. Our local Harris Teeter AND a close-to-DC WalMart have been advertising goose for *$5.99/pound*!!!!!!***!!!!!

I don't understand this AT ALL. I know all about the corn industry & how grain prices have risen drastically due to drought/flood/ethanol, etc., etc., etc. But chicken hasn't gone up around here, & duck, in fact, has actually dropped a bit in price. So what gives??? Anyone know?

I'm going to HATE giving up a tradition that we've enjoyed since the early '70's, but on the other hand I'm not crazy about paying what will amount to over $60.00 for one bird.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 14, 2008)

I almost never see goose in the store, and when I saw them in Walmart, I picked one up.  When I realized it was going to cost me $56, I told the cashier to take it off my bill.

I like goose, but dang!  Especially when you consider the waste-- a goose has lots (and lots!) of fat, bone and skin.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2008)

I know.  It's highway robbery.  Price is now suddenly double after 10+ years.

I'm trying to justify it because since it's just my husband & I, we do end up getting 4 meals out of that one goose:

Xmas dinner
Leftovers from Xmas dinner
New Years Day Cassoulet
Leftover New Years Day Cassoulet

But still - DOUBLE the price when other poultry prices have remained the same or dropped?  They virtually all eat the same thing, so that can't be the reason.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2008)

i HAVE NEVER SEEN GOOSE IN THE STORE HERE PERIOD, BUT TELL ME ABOUT THOSE cZHECH DUMPLINGS SOME MORE, SOUNDS INTERESTING SOME HOW. (oops, sorry about the caps)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 100% Czech on both sides of the family, & Czech Bread Dumplings (aka "Knedlecki"(spelled phonetically)) came over from the old country with my great grandparents.  Sunday dinner wasn't Sunday dinner without them - whether it be Chicken in Dill Gravy, a fresh pork roast, roast turkey, roast goose - gotta have dumplings - lol!! They're very easy, basic, & very bland; meant to sop up gravy &/or meat juices.  Sort of a bread substitute.  Traditionally served with sauerkraut, they were nicknamed "Sinkers with Grass" - lol!

Here's my family's cherished recipe - Xmas wouldn't be the same without it.

*CZECH BREAD DUMPLINGS*
*2 cups flour*
*1/2 tsp. baking powder*
*1 cup milk*
*4 slices of white bread - either stale or toasted, cubed*
*1 egg*
 
*Bring a large pot of water to a full boil.  In large mixing bowl, lightly beat egg.  Add flour & baking powder & mix again.  Add milk & cubed bread & combine thoroughly.  With lightly floured hands, form balls of approximate tennis ball size & drop into boiling water.  Allow to cook for 10 minutes, then flip balls over & cook for another 10 minutes.  Remove & allow to cool before slicing.*
*Leftovers are easily reheated in hot gravy or in the microwave, & make a delicious addition to scrambled eggs when cubed & browned in butter.*


----------



## gage (Nov 14, 2008)

*pricy goose*

Same thing in Canada , well, Prime rib with Yorkshire Pie ,veggies, mashed or scalloped potatoes is a nice tradition too.
 Look at the price of chicken winngs nowdays !!!! I think they found some great things to do with a chicken part nobody wanted ,then everyone got on that bandwagon and the price got silly. Now I see drumsticks going dirt cheap, I buy them ,whack off the small end , push the meat all to the large end exposing about an inch or inch and a half ,stand them up in the pan and treat them like wings. At some point they will go through the roof as well ,they are very tasty ,good good good. 
Regards and good luck goose bargain hunting-----Gage


----------

